
CodeHaiku – A geeky twist on Japanese haiku poetry - JamesTheHacker
https://www.reddit.com/r/CodeHaiku/
======
andreareina
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CodeHaiku/comments/65ia5c/debugging...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CodeHaiku/comments/65ia5c/debugging/)

    
    
        Grr! Why won't you work?
        Minutes to hours, hours to days.
        No semicolon.
    

Beautiful.

Interesting how the authors are elided, and pretty much everything except the
post itself is heavily deëmphasized. Not sure how I feel about it yet, since
it heavily subverts my usual Reddit experience. If it were on any other site I
probably wouldn't care, and even applaud it.

